
Tips for Naming Web 2.0 Startups - bootload
http://www.folksonomy.org/2006/10/7_tips_for_naming_your_startup/
======
Sam_Odio
Good post - and very true.

Almost every popular site is no more than 2-3 syllables, memorable, easy to
pronounce, and a .com. Google, MSN, Yahoo, Digg, Reddit, GMail, the list goes
on...

Too bad the squatters have got almost every other URL out there that satisfies
these criteria :)

~~~
whacked_new
Throw those criteria out the window. Squatting is such an uncreative thing, so
squatters probably are unable to "think outside the box." I have stopped
thinking these sites tell anything useful. What do you think of this one?

oi.oio.io

It's up for grabs (as of now), and I bet you'd remember it after a few
seconds. It doesn't even need to follow a syllable rule. Too bad I don't have
a product to match this name, but I think it's great. If you think otherwise,
be sure to explain why.

------
whacked_new
Does folksonomy qualify as a good name? I registered a name that violates
almost every point in every guideline list I have read to date. To oops or not
to oops.

~~~
bootload
' _... folksonomy qualify as a good name ...'_

The irony of a site not following it's own suggestions. Maybe the suggestions
are skewed to _theoretical_ commercial sites. Anyway they are only
suggestions. For every case you could find a valid corollary. Delicious is a
great one. Just how did it get so popular with that name?

~~~
whacked_new
del.icio.us is hard as hell to type. Here is my speculation.

First, "del" and "us" are easy to remember. Now you just place in the dots. So
in terms of your memory, the difficult part is in the production phase
(typing), not the storage and retrieval.

Second, I imagine most of its initial users were relatively well educated and
web-wise.

Third, the lack of .com makes it unique, and at its time, a pioneer. The
pioneer always has imitators, and we have seen plenty. Flickr is another one
of those "pioneers."

And pioneers don't follow guidelines, because guidelines were based on the
pioneers. So much for these tips; they should make a portfolio demonstrating
how creative they are, like logo firms do. "Here are some example names we've
come up with: 1. Folksonomy..." 4 syllables, 10 characters, and if you type
properly, the second half of the word uses way too much index-finger.

~~~
bootload
' _... First, "del" and "us" are easy to remember. Now you just place in the
dots. So in terms of your memory, the difficult part is in the production
phase (typing), not the storage and retrieval. ...'_

Nice explanation. The way I remembered it was 'del' 'icio' 'us', pretty much
the pattern you describe.

' _... And pioneers don't follow guidelines, because guidelines were based on
the pioneers. ...'_

maybe that should have been a guideline.

